# Pirates of North Court 2013



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Moved the shipwreck last week around to the front yard. Not much trouble setting it back up, just real heavy so I might have to enlist some friends to help moving it back after Halloween.




























Took these a few days ago but I've been adding & updating almost every day. I have some friends coming by Sat evening to see the setup so I'm rushing to get everything set up. Then, The Mrs contacted the local paper yesterday to see if there was any interest in stopping by to check it out ... and 30 minutes after the email, they called and will be stopping by on Sun afternoon to chat with us.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*More Daytime Pics*




























Probably won't update this thread until after Sun. but I hope to get some decent night pictures by then.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is fantastic! So many details to see. Love the poses of the skellies, especially the one in the last pic, climbing the rope. I really need to do a pirate theme some year. Just great IMU!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love the sabre through the skeleton in front of he treasure chest. I might just watch the Goonies with my daughter today. Thanks IMU.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

BAM! This is great! Love the treasure chest and the pirate leaning over it from behind!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*The Flier*










Gonna post these around the community so people know where to stop!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such a beautifully detailed display. You and PirateLady put a lot of heart and time into it, and it shows.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

IMU did most of the work, design, building and setup. I helped some with the ship building and MOVING IT !!! lol.... but all the credit has to go to Dave for his imaginative mind and his skills in building this prop. I'm the fashion designer for the pirates... and the gopher for some of the materials... Thanks for all the kind words.... Happy Halloween to all!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

These are wonderful...someday, I want to to a pirate theme!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your yard is looking shipshape!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good IMU!
Need to see those night shots :jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words. Have a few last minute things to finish and then the night pics.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great, IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Night Pictures*














































Everything worked by the "water light". Oh well ... there is always next year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*More*














































Pumpkin patch was the Mrs project.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Last Pics*


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

ARRRRGGGHHHH! Swab the poop deck matey!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!! This is beyond cool, this is flipping amazing!!!! I am in awe of all the details everywhere!!! Good luck with the newspaper interview tomorrow, I am quite sure they will be in absolute awe when they see it! Great, great, great job by both of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful haunt, Dave!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great! :jol:


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks fantastic!! love all the pirate skellies in action great job!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Everything looks fantastic!! I especially love the night time pics, well done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*A Few More*

Finally uploaded the remaining pictures to my website today. Here are a few more pictures of 2013!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Last Couple*














































The rest of the pictures are uploaded on my website: http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/2013-display


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys outdid yourselves this year. The display is so beautifully detailed.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What Roxy said! :jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy & Bobzilla

Here is the video ...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Yard.....NICE work...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa.... that turned out amazing! It's all so very well thought out. Every scene is perfectly complete. It looks like a movie set. Your lighting is spectacular.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How the heck did I miss these updates - holy cow IMU that is an amazing display! And the lighting is awesome! Well done!


----------

